# Building the new van shelves.



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Whoops. Forgot the pics.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

If it works for you great. 
There's alot of kits out there for van shelving/storage. Think I would've bought one of those before building something. 
Either way it's what works for you. Adding driver/cargo partition?
Nice garage BTW.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

niteshift said:


> If it works for you great.
> There's alot of kits out there for van shelving/storage. Think I would've bought one of those before building something.
> Either way it's what works for you. Adding driver/cargo partition?
> Nice garage BTW.


Might later on In time get a partition. And all this angle steel I got for free. 
And the garage is my gramps. It's where I keep all my tools.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

The building part is done. As soon as I get back from delivering 2 picnic tables it's getting cleaned and painted. What color?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Battleship gray of course.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

For years we built all our shelves. We now buy them. The ones we built fit the trucks a lot better!!


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Love your dome light. Was that an extra from Ford


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

big vic said:


> Love your dome light. Was that an extra from Ford


:Laughing: I wish. I just got tired of looking for stuff in the dark. 

Primed. Going to paint it black to match the tool box and cause that's the color I have the most of.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ran out of black too... Blue it is!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

It's in


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Bins


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

The temp top shelf


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

When I got my new truck we stripped the old van and I cut the shelves up and built them to fit the new truck, it was kinda fun :thumbsup:


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I'm finished for the day. Waiting for the new paint on the draw unit to dry then installing that and filling the truck back up right after I cut my aunts grass tomorow.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Drawer system is in. Going to find a way now to keep them from falling out when I drive now. And crates are in.... Somewhat. Also bought and installed a backup camera


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Drawer system is in. Going to find a way now to keep them from falling out when I drive now. And crates are in.... Somewhat. Also bought and installed a backup camera


Holy crap. I never would have guessed you were white!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Really?? How ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Really?? How ?


 
I'm just joking! a little suckershot

Shelves look good though


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Drawer system is in. Going to find a way now to keep them from falling out when I drive now. And crates are in.... Somewhat. Also bought and installed a backup camera


I like that camera, looks perfect for backing upto my trailer hitch. 
How much did you pay for it?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

niteshift said:


> I like that camera, looks perfect for backing upto my trailer hitch.
> How much did you pay for it?


30$ for the set. And that's the exact reason I got it. And I'll pull out the hitch when I want to watch cars behind me. And it was on amazon. I'll run to the laptop and put up some links


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm just joking! a little suckershot
> 
> Shelves look good though


Jack wagon. Lol. And thansk


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Camera: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SB6B0U/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
The site says 160degree viewing angle, but the box said 170, so not sure what it is
Screen:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045IIZKU/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Me thinks I'm done.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Drawer system is in. Going to find a way now to keep them from falling out when I drive now.


Put some 1 inch spacers under the front edge of the drawer unit so that it slopes down in back. That should keep the drawers from sding out.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I got durham drawers from granger. Drilled a small hole in the bottom lip and a small hole on the top. 

Got a beam clamp and threaded rod. Wrapped rod in electric tape. Rod slides into bottom lip and beam clamp screw goes into top hole. two twists to open or tighten.

Drawers have never slid open :thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Holy crap. I never knew those camera setups were so inexpensive. I might have to own one soon.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I stretched bungees across the top braces and tie wrapped them every few feet to keep them close to the roof. I stored my fish sticks, grabzit, 6 foot heat shrink tubes, bell installer drill bits, all my long tools went up there. On one van I made some brackets and stored the 6 ft stepladder. That was great because it kept it out of the way.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Holy crap. I never knew those camera setups were so inexpensive. I might have to own one soon.



Not to hijack the thread but when I did mine amazon sent me (and billed me) for 2 cameras. The second is unopened in the amazon packaging and been sitting on my counter for over a week. Half price if you are interested, comes to like $18 or so.

my setup






















Just a tip, if you don't power it off the reverse light and do a toggle i use mine as a permanent rear view mirror, always on.













With respect to the OP pm me if interested and I will not bring this back up in his thread.

Carry on.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Not to hijack the thread but when I did mine amazon sent me (and billed me) for 2 cameras. The second is unopened in the amazon packaging and been sitting on my counter for over a week. Half price if you are interested, comes to like $18 or so.
> 
> my setup
> 
> ...


It's find with me. Your post on the new toys thread is the whole reason I did mine


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Well. I thought the drawers were staying in place until I pulled into the garage today...


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Well. I thought the drawers were staying in place until I pulled into the garage today...


I used to have a weather guard version of that drawer unit and even though it supposedly had tabs to keep it in place it still opened and sometimes dumped on me. My fix was cheapie small bungees an a couple of drilled holes in the frame surrounding it.

How do you like the rear view camera? I think I am going to get one.
Zwo if you still want to sell yours I'll take it (I need the rear mirror, my utility body does not have one).


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> I used to have a weather guard version of that drawer unit and even though it supposedly had tabs to keep it in place it still opened and sometimes dumped on me. My fix was cheapie small bungees an a couple of drilled holes in the frame surrounding it.
> 
> How do you like the rear view camera? I think I am going to get one.
> Zwo if you still want to sell yours I'll take it (I need the rear mirror, my utility body does not have one).


That's what I'll prob do. And I'm using my rearview mirror to watch the drawer unit and the camera as the rear view


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> That's what I'll prob do. And I'm using my rearview mirror to watch the drawer unit and the camera as the rear view


Just strap them in no multitasking needed!
I am gonna get a camera though, I don't tow many trailers but when I think about backing into something the camera seems like a small price to pay for price of mind.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> I used to have a weather guard version of that drawer unit and even though it supposedly had tabs to keep it in place it still opened and sometimes dumped on me. My fix was cheapie small bungees an a couple of drilled holes in the frame surrounding it.
> 
> How do you like the rear view camera? I think I am going to get one.
> Zwo if you still want to sell yours I'll take it (I need the rear mirror, my utility body does not have one).



You were the first to reply, it's yours if you want it. PM me your address and I'll ship it. You can send a check upon receipt.

Please note it is only the camera, not camera and mirror. The mirror clips over the existing mirror and was $35 on amazon.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

By the way Joe, everything is looking good so far :thumbsup:

My old van had those style shelves and I ended up with bungee cords, rope, you name it I tried it. Of course I never really put much effort into it, I'm sure you'll find a nice clean way to keep them closed.

Good luck!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for the pics.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber,
I would put clear plexiglass over that camera to protect the lens from being scratched. You can replace it easier than the camera.
How is the camera protected from the back side? Is there any open circuitry?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> zwodubber,
> I would put clear plexiglass over that camera to protect the lens from being scratched. You can replace it easier than the camera.
> How is the camera protected from the back side? Is there any open circuitry?


I thought about that. And mine had no open circuits. Was a smallish cylinder.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I thought about that. And mine had no open circuits. Was a smallish cylinder.


Same here, small cylinder with an ip67 rating


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Ran out of black too... Blue it is!


 Attached Thumbnails  

What's up with the passager Car Tags Joe.?..:whistling2:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> zwodubber,
> I would put clear plexiglass over that camera to protect the lens from being scratched. You can replace it easier than the camera.
> How is the camera protected from the back side? Is there any open circuitry?



Funny you should mention that. This is for underwater ROV's and it's been sitting on my desk just because I'm amazed at how clear it is for it's thickness. Plus it can withstand god knows how much pressure and will not scratch...

Maybe I can actually put it to use :thumbsup:


And I really need to clean my laptop, field service is killing it


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Funny you should mention that. This is for underwater ROV's and it's been sitting on my desk just because I'm amazed at how clear it is for it's thickness. Plus it can withstand god knows how much pressure and will not scratch...
> 
> Maybe I can actually put it to use :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Poof! You're done!

Use a micro fiber cloth for the laptop. It works great.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Poof! You're done!
> 
> Use a micro fiber cloth for the laptop. It works great.


Yeah, it really just comes down to laziness :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Cause I work under my dads lic. And it was cheaper. This is actually the first vehicle I've purchased.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Same here, small cylinder with an ip67 rating


Yeah. That's the same one I have


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Cause I work under my dads lic. And it was cheaper. This is actually the first vehicle I've purchased.


Make sure you talk to your insurance company about covering your tools and commercial tags because you want to cover all the bases.

Your right about the commercial tags they cost more but you want to make sure you have the right registration for what you are using the truck for.

You don't want to get towed off the road because some Hot Head cop wants to make a name for himself.


----------

